# Tripod...



## Perio (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello guys! I’m on the market for a good solid tripod. It will be used for portraits (mostly outside) and some landscapes. I have a Canon 5d mark iii and my heaviest lenses are 85mm f1.2ii and 200mm f2.0. I don’t really see myself using anything bigger and heavier than 200mm f2.0 in the future. I've decided I'd go with RRS BH ballhead, but I’d appreciate if you could help me with the following stuff. 

1. I'm leaning toward getting RRS legs, but I can't decide whether I should get TVC-24L or TVC-33. I’ve contacted RRS and its representative suggested TVC-33. However, I’ve read on some other forums that TVC-24L may still be good for telephoto lenses and it’s slightly cheaper as well. Does anyone have a similar combo of TVC-24L and 200mm f2.0? How stable is it? I'm 5'10".
2. I’ve read very positive stuff about Induro vs Feisol tripods. Do any of you have experience with Induro/Feisol and telephoto lenses?
3. It seems that the majority of people here and on other forums recommends BH-55LR vs. BH-55 Pro. However my concern is how easy it is to release and drop the camera by accident if I use BH-55LR? Do any of you have any bad experience? 
4. It seems that many people recommend getting the RRS replacement foot for Canon 200mm f2.0. What advantage does it have over the Canon’s regular foot?

Thank you all in advance. I apologize for some naïve questions I’ve asked.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 13, 2013)

Perio said:


> Hello guys! I’m on the market for a good solid tripod.



I've used Gitzo, and liked them.

But for the last 3 years, I've used only RRS, I previously owned the RRS TVC=33, I now own the TVC-34L. Main difference being 3 section on the series 3 to 4 section legs on the series 4, the 4 leg gives me more versatility, otherwise the TVC33 was an excellent tripod.

Consider a levelling base, I use the TA-3-LB/LC-HK, this gives me the levelling base, Clamp & hook to add weight in high winds.

If you set up with the levelling base & Clamp, you then need to add an L Plate to your 5DMK III (B5D3-LA), the BH-55 LR is an excellent Ballhead and works with the 200f/2 a peach, if you go the levelling base/clamp route, buy the TH-DVTL-55 Dovetail plate that fits the bottom of the Ballhead so you can simply clamp it in/out of the levelling base.

I replace all my Lens feet with RRS replacements, all of them, no comparison, excellent feet made much better than Canon's. For the 200f/2 you will clamp the foot direct to the Levelling Base rather then via the L Plate, but the L Plate you will use for shorter Lenses i.e.. 135/100/50/35/24 etc.

I use the Canon 200f/2 L on this set up quite a bit, both the previous 33 version and now the slightly longer 34 version.


----------



## Perio (Nov 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys! I’m on the market for a good solid tripod.
> ...



Thank you very much for your suggestions


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

If you'll be using nothing heavier than a 200/2L IS, the TVC-24L is likely a better choice - lighter, shorter folded length, longer extended length, plenty of strength.

I went with the TVC-33, mainly for use with a 600/4L IS II. I also have the TQC-14 for travel (it's actually able to support my 600 II well, though I don't use it for that - point is, the 24L will be plenty strong enough).

I'd get the BH-55 LR (or even the BH-40 LR), vs. the Pro. The lever clamps are easier to operate, and quite secure. They open with two positions, halfway so you can slide the plate but with safety stops it won't fall out, and fully open to remove the clamp. I use lever clamps with both my BH-55 and my RRS gimbal, I've never had a scare let alone a drop. I do use a Pro (knob) clamp for my monopod head, because I frequently carry that over my shoulder and worry about a lever catching on a pack strap.

I have the replacement foot for my 600 II. It makes a nice handle, and is more compact than attaching a lens plate to the bottom of the Canon foot (which you'd need to do to attach the lens to the head clamp).


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 13, 2013)

The TVC-24L works well for me, when I use the 70-200L II + 2x. Granted, the 200L is 1-2 lb heavier, but I doubt it'd bother the TVC-24L much. I use the TVC-24L with the BH-55. What is nice is the added length, especially on slopes. The price between the 24L/34L/33 isn't that much compared to the overall cost, so it comes down to weight/max capacity/length.


----------

